# Blue Buffalo and diarrhea



## James Blackmar (Oct 19, 2019)

My 7 month old gsd has been eating bluebuffalo for like 3 months 3 weeks ago I switched to the regular adult kind instead of puppy. It's the grain free type. She does get into people food and stuff and was just treated for giardia and worms last month which went away. She seems to consistently have real runny poop. Before getting treated it wasn't this bad. I'm just wondering if it's the brand of food or switching from puppy to adult or effects from being treated with the meds. She seems healthy and happy otherwise.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Seems like too many possible factors right now to determine if it's the food.

That said, we've been giving our dog Blue Buffalo as well and his poo is 40% soft-serve. Along with the puppy to a degree. We're switching to American Journey grain-free to see how they do. Thus far, they're both eating little samples very enthusiastically.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I would not feed Blue. Ever. The company has had numerous recalls, sources are questionable and ethics are non existent. 
Address food first then the rest. Rare for Giardia to resolve quickly and worms often require multiple treatments as well.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I would switch brands entirely. I've heard too many reports of issues with Blue, even from some Vets.


----------



## James Blackmar (Oct 19, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> I would not feed Blue. Ever. The company has had numerous recalls, sources are questionable and ethics are non existent.
> Address food first then the rest. Rare for Giardia to resolve quickly and worms often require multiple treatments as well.


She was put on 2 medications one was a 10 day treatment of pills twice daily and the other was a powder that had to be mixed in with her food everyday for 5 days. Then the stool sample came back clean like a week after the meds were done. So is that uncommon should I have her tested again by another vet?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The meds mess with digestive system as well. Wait a few days and have her tested again. But I would absolutely change food, and keep in mind that over feeding will cause loose stool or diarrhea as well.


----------



## L scott (Dec 28, 2021)

James Blackmar said:


> My 7 month old gsd has been eating bluebuffalo for like 3 months 3 weeks ago I switched to the regular adult kind instead of puppy. It's the grain free type. She does get into people food and stuff and was just treated for giardia and worms last month which went away. She seems to consistently have real runny poop. Before getting treated it wasn't this bad. I'm just wondering if it's the brand of food or switching from puppy to adult or effects from being treated with the meds. She seems healthy and happy otherwise.


----------



## L scott (Dec 28, 2021)

My German shepherd is the same Age I was having a similar problem I want from the regular blue Buffalo puppy food should a blue Buffalo whole grain and heit's green and he didn't like it at 1st but I was add in a little bit of water just a very little bit and then the next day he was eating it dry and it seemed like it keeps him healthier and his fire is jet black compared to when I was just feeding them in the regular puppy food from blue Buffalo


----------

